
Show HN: ChessMe board game 2nd Edition – chess without board - mancereus
http://mancereus.github.io/schachen/
======
ryporter
This is an interesting concept, but I don't see the point of the lack of a
board. The key elements appear to me to be the drawing of and placement of
pieces. The lack of a board just seems like it will lead to confusion in
practice. It wouldn't be an issue in a tournament at a slower time control,
but it would in casual games, even between top players, as pieces get
accidentally nudged or slightly misplaced.

~~~
mancereus
Your are right that the key element of the game is the drawing and placement
of tiles. I use the lack of a board as an eyecatcher, because it is easy to
explain.

ChessMe keeps the essence of chess, but one play lasts only up to 20 minutes.
The placements of tiles provides a new twist to the game.

We've done a lot of play testing over the last vears and got great feedback
even from expert chess players.

misplaced pieces are really not an issue.

(Disclaimer: i'm one of the game designers of chessMe)

------
Rainymood
As an avid chess player, this looks surprisingly fun :)

